# My Prince Charming



## anastazija (Jan 14, 2007)




----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

He sure is Charming... Great pics!!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

These are really awesome pictures. Thank you. In deed very charming


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow! He is awesome, and these are nice photos. What a great-looking boy!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow ausome pictures. Thank you so much


----------



## Buuddy (Jan 11, 2007)

HE is charming lol, awesome pics, keep posting!!


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

He's a real "charmer"! Love the light color!


----------



## anastazija (Jan 14, 2007)

He say tnx for all posts...


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

He definitely seems to be the king of your castle!  Really great pictures, thank you!


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

Awww, he is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

What a handsome little man!


----------



## anastazija (Jan 14, 2007)

Here are some more pics...


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks for sharing-he's a beautiful dog-I love the color!!!!


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

What a goregous dog! You must be very proud!


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

He's definetly a prince charming, he's got me enchanted


----------



## anastazija (Jan 14, 2007)

Tnx' to all. He is a litle gold to me.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Very handsome! How old is he?


----------



## anastazija (Jan 14, 2007)

He will be 7 m. tomorrow.


----------



## Momo (Jan 9, 2007)

Happy belated Bday! 
great pics and the puppy is too cute! 
I like how he is smiling on every photo 
BTW: my girl is also around 57cm... 
she only stood still for a second 
and was kind of afraid of the meter  so Im not so sure. 
she is a bit big for a girl her age I guess...


----------



## anastazija (Jan 14, 2007)

*Aron's pics*





























































We still have some sun left so we use all the time that we have to go somwere out of the sity, Aron is wery happy when he can run free.:yes: 
I hope you like the pics.


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

Very beautiful dog! Not for sale, I presume...?


----------



## anastazija (Jan 14, 2007)

NO! He is my baby boy he is not for sale.


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

What a beauty. His coat is just gorgeous. Thanks for the pictures. I enjoy seeing them all.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Very nice pictures! Thank's for posting them.


----------



## anastazija (Jan 14, 2007)

*New pics )*


----------



## Blondie'sPal (Aug 2, 2005)

What a beautiful puppy! I am going to try to get some pics of Blondie posted today or tonight. I took some recently of her playing in the snow!


----------



## PerfectlyGolden (Apr 23, 2007)

C-u-t-i-e!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I can understand why!!!!! He is gorgeous


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He's gorgeous- I can see why you love him so much


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Bestill my heart! I want to be the princess he kisses!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

He certainly is one gorgeous boy. He does look like a great prince. What a golden smile he has. Those are some great photos. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## anastazija (Jan 14, 2007)

*New pics*

Aron 11 mon. old..














































































































































































Someone is geting older but he is stil one jumping golden :smooch:


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

What a beautiful Prince Charming he is!


----------



## anastazija (Jan 14, 2007)

*Lovley*

Thanks a lot.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow--gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!!! And I admit the stuffed-chicken-in-the-mouth picture CRACKED me up!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

And I can see why he is your dream boy. What a handsome fella you have there.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Charming & gorgeous! Great shots! Loved them.


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

beautiful pics of a beautiful dog!!


----------

